# [Ảnh sao lộ hàng] Quỳnh Nga lộ hàng vì quá sexy



## Xinh (15 Tháng chín 2012)

*Tối 14/9, Quỳnh Nga đã khiến tất cả ống kính máy ảnh có  mặt tại một sự kiện ca nhạc ở Hà Nội phải tập trung vào, nhất là khi cô  diện chiếc đầm ngắn sexy hở trên hở dưới.* 

                                   	 	Tất nhiên, với chiếc đầm này, cặp chân nuột nà và vòng 1 của cô luôn trong tình trạng “hút mắt”.  	Tại sự kiện, cô còn đóng góp những tiết mục ca nhạc đặc sắc để khuấy  động không khí. Một điều dễ nhận thấy ở người đẹp này, chính là việc cô  luôn trung thành với hình ảnh gợi cảm, những bộ đồ siêu gắn, khéo léo  khoe vòng một căng tròn . Vẫn với phong cách sexy thường thấy, Quỳnh Nga  và những vũ công “đãi mắt” khán giả bằng những động tác lắc hông đầy  quyến rũ, nóng bỏng.  	Đáng nói hơn, Quỳnh Nga luôn diễn rất sung và tự tin. Vì thế mà cô đã  lộ vùng nhạy cảm nhất trước khán giả trong khi đang thực hiện những vũ  điệu sexy.  	Sau khi buổi diễn kết thúc, hỏi Quỳnh Nga về sự cố lộ hàng này, cô cười  giải thích: “Nói mọi người có lẽ không tin nhưng đó không phải là quần  chip mà là chiếc quần sooc siêu ngắn mình mặc để chống… lộ”.  	_Hình ảnh Quỳnh Nga tại sự kiện:_ _




_​ _



_
_Quỳnh Nga khiến nhiều cặp mắt phải tò mò_​ _



_​ _



_
_Dù cô có giải thích rằng, đây là chiếc quần sooc nhưng ít người tin_​ _



_​ _



_​ _



_
_Vẫn trung thành với hình ảnh gợi cảm, Quỳnh Nga luôn làm "hoa mắt" người đối diện_​ _



_​ _



_​ _



_
_Cô nàng diễn hết mình khiến khán giả thêm phấn khích_​ _



_​ _



_
_Nhiều khán giả nam thú nhận, họ bị cuốn hút bởi những đường cong của người đẹp này_​ _



_​ _



_
_Vòng 1 căng đầy của "cá sấu chúa" cũng là điểm gây chú ý_​ _



_​ _



_​ _



_​ _

_
_Rõ ràng, Quỳnh Nga ngày càng xinh đẹp và nuột nà hơn_​


----------

